# Why haven't all-you-can-eat pizza buffets caught on in New England?



## podunk77 (Jan 25, 2019)

Other parts of the country have Cici's Pizza and other chains that offer this daily, but _nada_ in New England.  What gives?


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 25, 2019)

On theory is new England as a region have far superior mom and pop pizza available to most than in other areas.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Jan 25, 2019)

We’ve had a few all you can eat pizza buffet places down my way, but they seem passé at this time.  Folks are in to little tapas or sushi.  Funny thing, a couple years hitting all you can eat buffets can be hard on the waistline.  Couple years hitting tapas or sushi places can be hard on the wallet!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2019)

Interesting question...

Certainly is a regional thing as I can't recall a buffet specifically dedicated to pizza. They may have pizza, but there were other options. I thought there were some Cici's in CT at one time...but looks like no longer.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 25, 2019)

I do know Pizza Hut has All You Can Eat but I think it's just lunch or specific days?!? Not sure have been to one in 5-6 years 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 25, 2019)

Recipe for a bad pizza experience maybe? Pizza doesn't do well sitting under heat lamps. And everyone has their own opinion on toppings; too many possible combinations so you'd end up feeling like you're eating all you can eat dried out slices of the typical combinations. Just guessing. I became really ambivalent about pizza about 10 years ago when I started realizing it's usually a large serving of mediocre bread with a shortage of topping.

Edit. I do still love a good pizza on the rare occasion I find a good one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2019)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Recipe for a bad pizza experience maybe? Pizza doesn't do well sitting under heat lamps. And everyone has their own opinion on toppings; too many possible combinations so you'd end up feeling like you're eating all you can eat dried out slices of the typical combinations. Just guessing. I became really ambivalent about pizza about 10 years ago when I started realizing it's usually a large serving of mediocre bread with a shortage of topping.
> 
> Edit. I do still love a good pizza on the rare occasion I find a good one.


This

Once you've had great pizza, like Frank Pepe's, 90% of what's out there sucks.  Put it under a heat lamp and it sucks even more. 

Save the buffets for Chinese restaurants 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 25, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> This
> 
> Once you've had great pizza, like Frank Pepe's, 90% of what's out there sucks.  Put it under a heat lamp and it sucks even more.
> 
> ...


Add Sal's and Modern also in New Haven!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2019)

New Haven Pizza> Other Pizza  

Although, we have found a place in our town (Still in New Haven County BTW) That is about as close to New Haven pizza as you can get. Small shop and they deliver.


----------



## benski (Jan 25, 2019)

podunk77 said:


> Other parts of the country have Cici's Pizza and other chains that offer this daily, but _nada_ in New England.  What gives?



They have crap "pizza" we have good pizza. They need bargains to sell there crap. We have pizza worth paying a few bucks for. And its not even expensive, unless its American Flatbread in Waitsfeild Vt.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 25, 2019)

prsboogie said:


> Add Sal's and Modern also in New Haven!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Same Sal’s that started in Salem, nh? A little doughy for me.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2019)

Not the same place.

This is the place he is referring to.  Very good as is Modern. 

http://www.sallysapizza.com/index.html

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 26, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Not the same place.
> 
> This is the place he is referring to.  Very good as is Modern.
> 
> ...



ah-beets


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 26, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Not the same place.
> 
> This is the place he is referring to.  Very good as is Modern.
> 
> ...


 That's the one!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skiur (Jan 28, 2019)

Pizza is one thing that I never get while skiing.  Killington has 3 pizza places on the access road and none of them make good pizza.  Ramuntos in bridgewater VT is the only decent pizza I have had in ski country and it is only decent.  Being from NYC, I dont even consider pizza when I travel as it will only be disappointing.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 29, 2019)

All you can eat....
It's why America is fat..


----------



## tumbler (Feb 7, 2019)

benski said:


> They have crap "pizza" we have good pizza. They need bargains to sell there crap. We have pizza worth paying a few bucks for. And its not even expensive, unless its American Flatbread in Waitsfeild Vt.



Flatbread is worth it.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 7, 2019)

skiur said:


> Pizza is one thing that I never get while skiing.  Killington has 3 pizza places on the access road and none of them make good pizza.  Ramuntos in bridgewater VT is the only decent pizza I have had in ski country and it is only decent.  Being from NYC, I dont even consider pizza when I travel as it will only be disappointing.



Pizza Soul in Sugarbush Village makes excellent pizza (and I'm from the NJ/NYC area and still stand by this statement).



tumbler said:


> Flatbread is worth it.



Completely agree. Was just there last weekend!


----------



## crank (Feb 7, 2019)

Modern is the best!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 6, 2019)

Cicis pizza is awful! Most places chains are an option as the pizza is terrible...in new England even the midgrade pizza is pretty good. I would kill for some santarpios or bianci or Regina right about now....


----------



## abc (Mar 14, 2019)

All-you-can-eat? 

Just order a larger pie.


----------



## jimk (Oct 8, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> This
> 
> Once you've had great pizza, like Frank Pepe's, 90% of what's out there sucks.  Put it under a heat lamp and it sucks even more.
> 
> ...


Hey, apparently they are opening two Frank Pepe Apizza joints in the Wash DC area soon.  Will have to give it a try!
https://wtop.com/alexandria/2021/10/ah-beetz-new-havens-frank-pepe-apizza-to-open-in-alexandria/

Distant memory:  about a dozen years ago I ate pizza in a New Haven restaurant as a pit stop on a road trip to see family in MA.  It was good, but I can't remember the name of the restaurant.


----------

